# قنبلة كورس تكييف كامل باصوت والصورة



## عاشق الروح (6 يوليو 2008)

اخواني لم اسمع اي تعليقات علي ما قدمت بالأمس 

ولكن اليوم اقدم لكم 

قنبلة
:73::73::73::73::73:
كورس تكييف كامل باصوت والصورة

يبداء بانتقال الحرارة وطرقها

وينتهي بانواع الكباسات وكيفية عمل كل منها

وهذه صورة لمحتويات الكورس كاملة

لكل منها شرح مستفيض

كما يحتوي علي اسئلة لتحديد مستوي الدارس والاجابة الصحيحة عليها في حالة تعثرك في الأجابة

مساحته حوالي 400 ميجا بيت

يحتاج الي برنامج power iso

وبعض البرامج الأخري سيتم تحميلها كلها باذن الله

في انتظار ردودكم


======================================


الجزء الأول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EMB71IX9
الجزء الثاني
http://depositfiles.com/files/6476374
الجزء الثالث
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V1U6J6MU
الجزء الرابع
http://depositfiles.com/files/6479940

Password
eng_hosh1

او


الجزء الأول
http://www.mediafire.com/?nhruy3fqtkl
الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?izqitmqmoyk
الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?mgdn3juzjzg

اضيفت بتاريخ 5-1-2009


--------------------------------------


*ها هي الروابط الجديدة اصغر حجما حتي يتسني التحميل للاتصالات الضعيفة بالانترنت




peart 1
part 2
part 3
part 4
part 5
part 6
part 7
part 8
part 9
part 10

part 11
part 12

*


----------



## ابن العميد (6 يوليو 2008)

ماشاء الله ...ربنا يزيدك ويباركلك ....
علي رأي عبد الفتاح القصري( اهوه ده الشغل ولا بلاش)


----------



## الحميدي (6 يوليو 2008)

شوقتنا بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## مهاجر (6 يوليو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: عاشق الروح‎
‎ ‎
جهد تشكر عليه ... ونشكرك على وصفك لهذه المادة التدريبية والشرح عن ما يحتويه الكورس المضاف وهذا من حبك لفائدة ‏الأخرين‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام

نتابعك ونتابع جهدك في الملتقى

بالتوفيق




عاشق الروح قال:


> اخواني لم اسمع اي تعليقات علي ما قدمت بالأمس
> 
> ولكن اليوم اقدم لكم
> 
> ...


----------



## mnci (6 يوليو 2008)

الله يحفظك اخى الكريم
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركــاته 
مــا شاء الله عليك يا اخي مجهود مميز ننتظر المزيد .. بارك الله فيك
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (6 يوليو 2008)

Where is the Topic pal???


----------



## عاشق الروح (7 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا لكل اخواني*

والان

قد قممت بتقسيم الاسطوانة الي اربعة اجزاء

وقد انتهيت بفضل الله من رفع الجزء الأول

وهو هنا

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EMB71IX9
ومساحته 100 MB

وان شاء الله ساحاول خلال الأسبوع رفع باقي الأجزاء حتي تتم الفائدة

اسالكم الدعاء


----------



## عاشق الروح (7 يوليو 2008)

*برنامج التشغي*

هذا الرابط لتحميل برنامج power iso

وبعد اكتمال الاجزاء الاربعة يتم فك الضغط
ثم فك الملف الناتج من فك الضغط باستخدام هذا البرنامج


----------



## bobstream (7 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي أهلك


----------



## موسى5 (8 يوليو 2008)

اخوي الف شكر ....
لكن الموقع محجوب ياليت ترفعه في موقع اخر .... وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد عثمان كليكلي (8 يوليو 2008)

شي جميل و رائع مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## hado (8 يوليو 2008)

مشكككككككككوووووررررر


----------



## محمد تكيف (8 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل ه\ا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdullah0000 (8 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا..............

أخي عجل لنا بما تبقى من الأجزاء


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (8 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يااخى نحن فى انتظار باقى المجموعه لاتطيل علينا


----------



## عاشق الروح (9 يوليو 2008)

*اعتذار*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخواني جميعا اعذوروني علي التاخير 

بس انا من يوم الموضوع ما اتكتب وانا بارفع في الملفات

والي حصل انها باظت مني اكتر من مرة :83:

لكن والله  من يوم ماكتبت الموضوع وانا شغلي الشاغل اني اخلص رفع الملفات دي عشان اكسب دعوات كل اخواني 

عموما ده الجزء الثاني

http://depositfiles.com/files/6476374

وشكري لكل من شاركني برايه في هذا الموضوع

واكرر اعتذاري


----------



## عاشق الروح (9 يوليو 2008)

ذا هو الجزء الرابع 

ويتبقي الجزء الثالث 

كل ما ارجوه سماع اراكم فيه بعد اكتمال تحميله

ان شاء الله

التحميل من هنا

http://depositfiles.com/files/6479940


----------



## وليد البنا (9 يوليو 2008)

يا عم بلاش الميجاابلووود ده ارفع على موقع تانى 
وعموما جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elfawal10 (9 يوليو 2008)

الموقع محجوب برجاء اعادة رفعه


----------



## عاشق الروح (10 يوليو 2008)

يا جماعة الأب لود رخم شوية بس الملف موجود عليه

بس انتو جربو تحملوه باليييييييل مش المغربيه 

عموما انا هحاول انقله علي موقع تاني 

شكرا


----------



## الحربي (10 يوليو 2008)

عاشق الروح 
الله يجزيك عنا الف خير 
تكفى ياابن عمي عجل علينا بالكورس ترنا جدا متحمسين وفي انتظارك وفقك الله الى مايحب ويرضى


----------



## عاشق الروح (10 يوليو 2008)

*انتها ء الكورس*

اخواني انتها الكورس تماما

فهذا الجزء الأخير

ومساحته 100 MB
رابط التحميل

www.ultrashare.de/f/9090/

ولكن هذا الرابط لم لعرف كيف اعمل دونلود منه


ده الرابط الثاني

www.megaupload.com/?d=EMB71IX9

لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء

وقريبا ان شاء الله كورس مماثل عن الــــHEAT PUMPS


----------



## عاشق الروح (11 يوليو 2008)

اخواني هذا الرابط غير سليم حيث انه يعيدك مرة اخري للجزء الاول من الكورس
جاري رفع مرة اخري 

شكرا لكل المشاركين


----------



## عاشق الروح (11 يوليو 2008)

*استحلفكم بالله في الدعاء*

أخواني 
هذا هو الرابط للجزء الثالث والأخير

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V1U6J6MU


وبذلك يكون الكورس قد اكتمل

وهذه هدية اخري 
لن اتحدث عتها حتي تروها

مساحتها كاملة 1GB
مقسمة الي 22 جزء

موجود علي الرابيد شير منذ سنة تقريبا

اسال الله الا يكون قد تلف منا الي جزء

الروابط في الملحقات

بصدق يستحق عناء تحميله

استحلفكم بالله الدعاء بفك كربي


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (11 يوليو 2008)

اخى العزيز ماهى كلمه السر لفك الملفات كلما حاولت فكها يطلب كلمه السر


----------



## نانوس نانوس (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمدم الغازى (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (11 يوليو 2008)

ياجماعه فى كلمه سر اللى يعرفها يقولنا عليها جازاكم الله خير


----------



## عوبد الورد (11 يوليو 2008)

عاشق الروح الله يجزاك خير ويفك كربك

لكن ماقدرت اتزل ولاملف لانه الموقع محجوب فياليت تنزله مره ثانيه

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (11 يوليو 2008)

ياجماعه فى كلمه سر اللى يعرفها يقولنا عليها جازاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (11 يوليو 2008)

باقالى 4 ايام بنزل الملفات وفى كلمه سر محدش عارفها معقوله ده


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق الروح (11 يوليو 2008)

يا جماعه الصفحة دي محدش يحمل منها

لانها بترجعكو تاني للجزء الاول
حصل فيها غلط في التحميل انا مش فاهمه

عموما
RL: http://www.ultrashare.de/s/9090/?pass=xym8nb06

شكرا يا جماعه


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (11 يوليو 2008)

حبيبى عاشق الروح انا نزلت الملفات كلها لما افكها يطلب كلمه سر هى ايه من فضلك رد عليا


----------



## عاشق الروح (11 يوليو 2008)

*Pass Word*

*eng_hosh1*


هي دي الباس ورد يا جماعة
الي يخلص بقي يقول رايه 

لا تنسوني بدعائكم

اذا اعجبكم الموضوعين رجائي لكم نثبيتهم

جزاكم الله خيرا

واعتذر عن كلمة السر الي نسيتها دي


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (11 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك كورس رائع 
هل لديك كتب من كتب تدريب شركه كاريير ابحث عنها من فتره طويله خاصه مجموعه اختيار وحدات ahu


----------



## عاشق الروح (11 يوليو 2008)

لي اصدقاء تم تدريبهم في كارير

سابحث عنها واذا وجتدت شئ باذن الله

سيتم رفعه فورا


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (12 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله لك شكرا على استجابتك لى


----------



## جاد الكريم (12 يوليو 2008)

درس جميل قى مبادئ التكييف والتبريد النظرية خصوصاً لمن اراد ان يتدرب على النطق السليم باللغة الأنجليزية وذلك بالأضافة الى تعلم اساسيات المادة والتى من الممكن ان تسهل له دراسة ما يقابله من مراجع باللغة الأنجليزية .
و شكراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد سالمان (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## al-saadi (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرا بس لو تحط الجزء الثاني والرابع في الميجا ابلود


----------



## abdullah0000 (13 يوليو 2008)

أخي عاشق الروح...

هل يمكن أن ترفع الملفات في رابط واحد


----------



## ايو منذر (13 يوليو 2008)

كيفيه التحميل من موقع ميجا ابلود
جزاك الله خيرا على سعيك المشكور


----------



## جاد الكريم (14 يوليو 2008)

عزيزى عاشق الروح بارك الله فى عمرك وغفر ذنبك وفك كربك وزادك من فضله . مجهود رائع . 
لكن هناك استفسار بخصوص البرنامج الذى يقوم بتشغيل ملفات الموضوع الثانى ماهو وشكراً جزيلاً لك .


----------



## عاشق الروح (14 يوليو 2008)

ان شاء الله اخواني ساحاول رفع البرنامج علي رابط واحد فقط

اخي العزيز جاد الكريم

ما هو الموضوع الثاني؟
هل تقصد علي الرابيدشير يتم فتحه ببرنامج Magic Iso هذا رابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.com/files/93011983/Magic.ISO.Maker.v5.4.255-BRAiGHTLiNG.rar 

شكرا للجميع


----------



## almoqbel (15 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكر سعيك

ونحن الانتظار


----------



## عاشق الروح (16 يوليو 2008)

أخواني هل حمل احد الـ 22 ملف من علي الرابيد شير ؟

لم يرسل عنها اي تعليق 

شكرا للجميع


----------



## جاد الكريم (16 يوليو 2008)

اخى العزيز قمت بتنزيل ال22 ملف ولكنها لاتفتح ب Magic Iso فهى تعطى امتداد غير معروف ؟؟ حسب تعريف البرنامج فما الحل -- وشكراً لأهتمامك وسرعة الرد.


----------



## عاشق الروح (16 يوليو 2008)

جاد الكريم قال:


> اخى العزيز قمت بتنزيل ال22 ملف ولكنها لاتفتح ب Magic Iso فهى تعطى امتداد غير معروف ؟؟ حسب تعريف البرنامج فما الحل -- وشكراً لأهتمامك وسرعة الرد.



اخي العزيز جاد الكريم 
بعد تحميل ال22 ملف ستضعها كلها في مكان واحد ثم ستقوم بفكها ببرنامج تقدر تحمله من المرفقات

وانا تحت امرك لواحتجت اي حاجة 

بس اوعي تنسي تقول رايك بعد تشغيله

او من هذا الرابط
http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?tg=dl-2001&tag=srch&qt=7 zip


----------



## جاد الكريم (17 يوليو 2008)

اللهم صلى على النبى .. اللهم صلى على النبى .. حقيقة كورس جميل ورائع وحديث ايضاً ( 2002 ) لمن يريد أن يتعلم اساسيات التبريد والتكييف من الألف الى الياء فعليه بهذان الكورسان - نرجو من المشرف تثبيت الموضوع كما ادعو كل طالب علم فى مجال التبريد والتكييف ان يعمل على تنزيلهما لأنه سوف يندم إن فاتاه . اجدد شكرى ودعائى لأخى عاشق التبريد والتكييف جازاك الله خيراً وبارك لك فى عمرك وازاح عنك همك وكربك . كما اشكر جميع الأخوة المشرفين والمساهمين على هذا القسم الذى يعد بحق الأقوى والأنفع من بين المواقع فى هذا المجال .


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## عاشق الروح (19 يوليو 2008)

جاد الكريم قال:


> اللهم صلى على النبى .. اللهم صلى على النبى .. حقيقة كورس جميل ورائع وحديث ايضاً ( 2002 ) لمن يريد أن يتعلم اساسيات التبريد والتكييف من الألف الى الياء فعليه بهذان الكورسان - نرجو من المشرف تثبيت الموضوع كما ادعو كل طالب علم فى مجال التبريد والتكييف ان يعمل على تنزيلهما لأنه سوف يندم إن فاتاه . اجدد شكرى ودعائى لأخى عاشق التبريد والتكييف جازاك الله خيراً وبارك لك فى عمرك وازاح عنك همك وكربك . كما اشكر جميع الأخوة المشرفين والمساهمين على هذا القسم الذى يعد بحق الأقوى والأنفع من بين المواقع فى هذا المجال .



جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريييييييييييم جاد الكريم

اللهم اجعل دعاءك في محل القبول عنده ووفقك في حياتك 

وانتظر معي اخي الكريم كورس مماثل عن انواع الفريون والــ Heat pumps ان شاء الله

وشكرا لكل اخواني الذين شاركوني في موضوعي 
واستحلفكم بالله بالدعاء لي بفك كربي
اللهم فرج كربي 
اللهم فرج كربي
اللهم فرج كربي 
اللهم اميـــــــــــــن

اخواني هذا برنامج ممتاز لكل المهندسين
enginnering power tools
مميزاته عديدة وامكانيته جبارة
وفيه جزء كبير يخص مهندسين التبريد والتكييف

كامل مع الـ serial

تابعوا اخوني معي

وارجو تثبيت الموضوع وسيكون ان شاء الله ملئ بكل ما يفيد مهندسين التكييف وغيرهم


----------



## عاشق الروح (19 يوليو 2008)

اخواني اقدم لكم هدية اخري تتكلم عن التبريد بتبسيط وسلاسة ويسر واشياء اخري
اكتشف بنفسك
تحتاج الي برنامج POWER ISO + Quick time

رابط التحميل



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GM33YIUY


----------



## al-saadi (20 يوليو 2008)

أحاول انزل الكورس من على filedeposit وما اقدر لكثرة الإنقطاع من السيرفر اتمنى تحط الروابط على الميجا ابلود


----------



## عاشق الروح (21 يوليو 2008)

ان شاء الله اخي ساحاول تنزيل الكورس كامل علي رابط واحد

شكرا لمررورك


----------



## ياسر حسن (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر حسن (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووور اخى الكريم


----------



## جاد الكريم (22 يوليو 2008)

ماشاء الله كل مواضيعك رائعة جازاك الله خير الجزاءواعطاك ماتتمنى


----------



## automation (23 يوليو 2008)

*الموسوعة لا تعمل*

السلام عليكم
نرجوا من قام بتحميل الموسوعة 1قيقا وقام بتشغيلها ان يخبرنا كيف تعمل لانه لم تعمل عندى بعد عناء التنزيل:81:
والسلام


----------



## سلمان الحويطي (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور علي الموضوع الرائع:58:


----------



## جاد الكريم (23 يوليو 2008)

عزيزى automation ارجع الى الصفحة السابقة تحديداً permalink 50 وحمل منها برنامج فك الضغط بالمرفقات وقم بفك الملفات التى حملتها عن طريقه بعدها ستجد لديك 19 كتاب رائعة اقرائها بالهنا والشفا . وادع لأخيك عاشق الروح .


----------



## عاشق الروح (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 
جـــــاد الكريم 

ومشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين جميعا


----------



## the lord (24 يوليو 2008)

شكراااااا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## محمودجمالمزروع (27 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله لك 
وفرج كربك 
و أمنك من عذاب القبر


----------



## محمودجمالمزروع (27 يوليو 2008)

وسع الله صدرك

لكن ظهرت لي رسالة أثناء فك البرنامج تسأل عن الجزء الرابع

رجاء رفعه لتتم الفائدة

و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عاشق الروح (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين جميعا اخواني

جزاكم الله خيرا

اخي محمود
هذه روابط التحميل مرة اخري
الجزء الاول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EMB71IX9
الجزء الثاني
http://depositfiles.com/files/6476374
الجزء الثالث
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V1U6J6MU
الجزء الرابع
http://depositfiles.com/files/6479940
وشكرا مرة اخري


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## علاء الدين ابو خضي (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك اللة فيك اخي العزيز والى الامام


----------



## علاء الدين ابو خضي (31 يوليو 2008)

اتمنى ان تستمر في عمل الخير وشكرا لك


----------



## سقلين (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## علاء الدين ابو خضي (31 يوليو 2008)

خي العزيز
لقدقمت بتنزيل الملفات الاربعة وبعد فك الضغط في نهايته يعطي

error password
لقدقمت بتنزيل الملفات الاربعة وبعد فك الضغط في نهايته يعطي

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## سهيل وائل (1 أغسطس 2008)

اخى جزاك الله خيرا اين بقية الاجزاء


----------



## saad_abdelkader (1 أغسطس 2008)

جهد مشكور
ونأمل في المزيد


----------



## م محمد يوسف (1 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله جهد مشكور


----------



## محمودجمالمزروع (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً علي ردك السريع لعلاج المشكلة

و جمعنا الله معا في جنته


----------



## عوبد الورد (2 أغسطس 2008)

ياجمااعه والله مااقدرت انزل اي ملف مش عاارف ايه المشكله

يالليت ياعشاق الروح واي اخ يساعدني في التنزيل لانو صار لي اكثر من اسابيع احاول انزل المف بس مفيش فاايده

اتمنى من الاخوان انزالها مره اخري 

وجزاكم الله خير والله محتااج هذه الملفات

شاكرين سعادتكم


----------



## محمد هاشم الخطيب (5 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك....................شكرا يا اخي


----------



## سكينن (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن ادم (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (5 أغسطس 2008)

لا اعرف كيف ارفع الملفات ارجوا الافاده


----------



## اسلام عمار (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموضع


----------



## ش م ف (7 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فايق شقران (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
نرجوا من قام بتحميل الموسوعة 1قيقا وقام بتشغيلها ان يخبرنا كيف تعمل او خطوات فك الضغط ببرنامج 7z
والسلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق الروح (12 أغسطس 2008)

علاء الدين ابو خضي قال:


> خي العزيز
> لقدقمت بتنزيل الملفات الاربعة وبعد فك الضغط في نهايته يعطي
> 
> error password
> ...



اخي العزيز علاء

ادخل الـPassword الأتي


eng_hosh1

اخي العزيز فايق 

فقط اجمع الأجزاء كلها في مكان واحد ثم قم بفك ضغطها بالبرنامج

فقط


----------



## ahmed morshidy (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
بصراحة الكورس ممتاز جدا
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق الروح (21 أغسطس 2008)

امين 
واشكرك علي مرورك الكريم

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rasmi (22 أغسطس 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## محمد نجيب (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## الاب الروحى (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

اريد شرح مصور لصيانة الثلاجة وطريقة شحنها


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا ينفع بيكم المسلمين


----------



## مصران (27 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وربى يحميك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس ميتو (29 أغسطس 2008)

عند فتح الملف يطلب Password
برجاء التوضيح 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## م على مصطفى (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وربى يحميك ان شاء الله
جـزاك الله خيراً وجعل هالعمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عليالفرج (4 سبتمبر 2008)

Please make the file available on share4 as well.
Thanks


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم هل يمكنك رفع الاسطوانة علي موقع آخر نظرا لأن الموقع محجوب بالسعودية
ولك جزيل شكري


----------



## أحمد صبري علي حسن (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المساعدي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر جميع الاخوة على المشاركة


----------



## فينسيا (12 سبتمبر 2008)

very good man


----------



## عماد فهمي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباش مهندس


----------



## عصام_73 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdullah0000 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

في الحقيقة لم أستطع التحميل من موقع http://depositfiles.com/

هناك مشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ّّّّ!!!!!!


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الجهود


----------



## عاشق الروح (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخواني

واسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا 

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

المهندس ميتو اكتب الpass word

eng_hosh1

عزيزي عليالفرج 
انا الأن مشغول جدا ونادرا ما استطيع الدخول علي النت 

كل رجائي منك ارسال رسالة خاصة لاحد الأخوة الذين قاموا بالتحميل لاعادة رفعة

وارجو تقبل اعتذاري

*الي جميع الأخوة 

جزاكم الله خيرا علي مروركم الكريم*


----------



## فرجاني السعيد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن لو سمحت يتم إعادة الرفع على الربيد شير حيث أن الميجا أبلود محجب في السعودية


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 سبتمبر 2008)

عاشق الروح قال:


> أخواني
> هذا هو الرابط للجزء الثالث والأخير
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=v1u6j6mu
> ...


 
ياريت لو ممكن توضح لنا ايية اللى فى الملف الورد عبارة عن ايية قرص بردو ولا كتاب حتى نستطيع اتخاذ القرار فى التحميل من عدمة انت تعلم ان تحميلة سيأخذ وقت ومجهود كبير 
وارجو ان تتقبل خالص تحياتى على القرص الاول فمازلت فى حالة تحميلة وان شاء الله بعد الانتهاء ساعطك راىى


----------



## باسم فايز (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الفاضل الملف الثاني فية مشكلة / وهنا الاحظ من جميع الاعضاء ولا واحد الا عندة مشكلة من الملفات الرجاء اعادة النظر بالموضوع علشان اخذ وقت كثير وجدل معقد 
نحن في انتظار حل المشكلة او غلق الموضوع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 سبتمبر 2008)

باسم فايز قال:


> اخي الفاضل الملف الثاني فية مشكلة / وهنا الاحظ من جميع الاعضاء ولا واحد الا عندة مشكلة من الملفات الرجاء اعادة النظر بالموضوع علشان اخذ وقت كثير وجدل معقد
> نحن في انتظار حل المشكلة او غلق الموضوع


 
بالفعل هذا ما حدث لى تماما بارك الله فيك يا اخ فايز نرجو من الاخوة الافاضل من قامو بتحميلة ارشادنا او الاخ عاشق الروح افادتان بحل للمشكلة الموضع اخذ الكثير من الوقت والجهد وشكرا


----------



## eng_ashmawy (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا اخى عاشق الروح على هذا الكورس فهو مفيدفعلا
اما بالنسبه للملف الواحد جيجا فقد تم التنزيل و تم تنزيل البرنامج المرفق الخاص بالفك و لكن لم اتمكن من فك الملفات 
دائما ما يعطينى خطأ
ارجو الافاده منك او من احد الاخوة الذين انزلوة
و جزاكم الله خيرا مره اخرى


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى العزيز شكرا على مجهودك ولكن لم استطع التحميل لان الموقع محجوب هنا فى السعودية الرجاء تنزيله مرة أخرى بطريقة أخرى لكى أستطيع تنزيله وشكرا


----------



## عاشق الروح (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جاد الكريم قال:


> عزيزى Automation ارجع الى الصفحة السابقة تحديداً Permalink 50 وحمل منها برنامج فك الضغط بالمرفقات وقم بفك الملفات التى حملتها عن طريقه بعدها ستجد لديك 19 كتاب رائعة اقرائها بالهنا والشفا . وادع لأخيك عاشق الروح .





اخي المهندس ابراهيم


ده الي علي الرابيد شير


----------



## عاشق الروح (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جاد الكريم قال:


> درس جميل قى مبادئ التكييف والتبريد النظرية خصوصاً لمن اراد ان يتدرب على النطق السليم باللغة الأنجليزية وذلك بالأضافة الى تعلم اساسيات المادة والتى من الممكن ان تسهل له دراسة ما يقابله من مراجع باللغة الأنجليزية .
> و شكراً على هذا المجهود الرائع



اخي باسم :10:
الكورس كامل وسليم وهذا راي احد العضاء في المنتدي 

والي عندك يا اخ باسم فايز اما ان الجزء الثاني منزلش مضبوط او انك مكتبتش الـــpassword

*eng_hosh1*
والموضوع ان شايف انه ممتاز ويستاهل الجد والوقت الي اخذته في رفع الملفات والي اخواني اخذوه في تحميلها 
وعموم لو الموضوع مش عاجب حضرتك ممكن تكبر دماغك عنه تماما 
ولو محتاجه وحاسس انك ضيعت وقتك بدون فايدة ممكن نتقابل واديك اسطوانه عليها الكورس كامل وابقي ارفعه انت مشكورا علي اي موقع بدون مشاكل لتعم الفائدة 

وشكرا يا سيدي علي الرور الكريم


----------



## عاشق الروح (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جاد الكريم قال:


> اللهم صلى على النبى .. اللهم صلى على النبى .. حقيقة كورس جميل ورائع وحديث ايضاً ( 2002 ) لمن يريد أن يتعلم اساسيات التبريد والتكييف من الألف الى الياء فعليه بهذان الكورسان - نرجو من المشرف تثبيت الموضوع كما ادعو كل طالب علم فى مجال التبريد والتكييف ان يعمل على تنزيلهما لأنه سوف يندم إن فاتاه . اجدد شكرى ودعائى لأخى عاشق التبريد والتكييف جازاك الله خيراً وبارك لك فى عمرك وازاح عنك همك وكربك . كما اشكر جميع الأخوة المشرفين والمساهمين على هذا القسم الذى يعد بحق الأقوى والأنفع من بين المواقع فى هذا المجال .



وده راي حد تاني


----------



## engwal (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## engwal (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عبدالهادى معوض (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## حسن البهنساوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير 

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

باسم فايز قال:


> اخي الفاضل الملف الثاني فية مشكلة / وهنا الاحظ من جميع الاعضاء ولا واحد الا عندة مشكلة من الملفات الرجاء اعادة النظر بالموضوع علشان اخذ وقت كثير وجدل معقد
> نحن في انتظار حل المشكلة او غلق الموضوع


 

اخى الكريمن عاشق الرووح لايمكن لاحد ان ينكر مجهودك العظيم فى هذا القرص الجميل ولكن بالفعل ظهرت هذة المشكله عندنا لقد اخذنا وقتا طويلا فى تنزيل الملفات الاربعة 3 ملفات بحجم 100 قيقا والخير حوالى 58 قيقا وتعلم جم من الوقت اخذ لتحميل هذة الملفات ولكن بالفعل عند فك الضغط تاتى عند الملف التانى وتعطى خطأ
كانت الله فى عونك ان كنت مشغول هذة الايام ولكن نرجو لكل من قام بتحميل هذا القرص وتجربتة بنجاح افادتنا بالمشكلة او ان يقوم برفع الملفات مرة اخرى حتى نستطيع الاستفادة مثلة
وفى انتظار مهندس عاشق الروح ليرفع لنا الجزء الثانى من جديد لعلة يقوم بحل المشكلة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

انا على استعداد لمقابلتك او الذهاب اليك لاخذ الاسطوانة الخاصة بالقرص والقيام برفعها مرة اخرى فى نفس الموضوع وفى انتظار ردك بشمهندس عاشق الروح


----------



## خالد العسيلي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أولا ً: أخي عاشق الروح جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع و على الـ cd الرائع ........

ثانياً : أخي باسم فايز و أخي م / ابراهيم قشانه ليس هناك من مشكلة في الـ cd و لكن هناك خلل في التسمية . 

لاحظ الصورة :





وكذلك الصورة :





نصيحة : يجب أن تكون التسمية للكل بهذا الشكل : 







وبالتالي يفتح البرنامج بكل يسر و سهولة و لاداعي للتعب .


أخوكم :

م . خالد العسيلي


----------



## عاشق الروح (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء الأخ خالد العيسيلي

وبارك لك 

وارجو ان يعجب الموضوع المهندس ابراهيم

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق الروح (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لجميع الاعضاء الذين شرفوني بالمشاركة


واسال الله ان يكون الموضوع نافعا لكل قام بتحميلة

ولا تنسوني بصالح الدعاء


----------



## شمال أفريقيا (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عاشق الروح (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزانا واياك اخي

اسال الله ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا 
وان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## عاشق الروح (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزانا واياك اخي

اسال الله ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا 
وان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## عاشق الروح (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*روابط جديدة*

اخواني الي كل مكن لم يستطيع تحميل الكورس كاملا

استطاع احد الاخوة رفع السي دي علي موقع اخر لا اظنه محجوب في السعودية

فله مني ومن كل المشاركين في موضوعي جزيل الشكر والاحترام

اليكم الروابط
الجزء الأول
http://www.mediafire.com/?nhruy3fqtkl
الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?izqitmqmoyk
الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?mgdn3juzjzg


المنتدي المنقول منه
http://www.egyeng.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2357

جازي الله اخي عبود خير الجزاء


----------



## م/محمد جمال (19 ديسمبر 2008)

هو فين البرنامج


----------



## عاشق الروح (30 ديسمبر 2008)

برنامج ايه يا اخ محمد ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## عاشق الروح (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المشرفين

اكرر طلبي بتثبيت الموضع 

وشكرا لاهتمامكم

مع رجائي باضافة روابط التحميل للصفحة الاولي

وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا

م\هشام ابوهاشم


----------



## aswwer (9 يناير 2009)

أحب أقولك و أقولك أمثالك روح يا شيخ الله يبارك فيك وفي اللي زيك ولاد حلال ربنا يذيدكوا من فضله يا رب علشان بس انتوا بتعملو ا خير


----------



## pero_peter7 (10 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووور اخي


----------



## عاشق الروح (18 يناير 2009)

علي الرحب والسعة
تحت امركم جميعا

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## ayman gad (18 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسه ويارب كلنا نستفيد ونفيد:75:


----------



## TAMER_ABASS4 (15 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى و يسر لك كل امرك


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ولكن للأسف الباسوورد غلط


----------



## المهندس/محمد رأفت (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## نور محمد علي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

للأسف لم استطع ان احمل اي ملف ارجو ممن لديه كل الملفات مع البرنامج ان يقوم برفعها على موقع 4shared 
وجزاه الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك الذي سوف يرفعها على هذا الموقع مع الشكر للاخ صاحب الملفات ارجو الرد بسرعة للاهمية


----------



## م. يامن خضور (29 أكتوبر 2009)

نور محمد علي قال:


> للأسف لم استطع ان احمل اي ملف ارجو ممن لديه كل الملفات مع البرنامج ان يقوم برفعها على موقع 4shared
> وجزاه الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك الذي سوف يرفعها على هذا الموقع مع الشكر للاخ صاحب الملفات ارجو الرد بسرعة للاهمية



و أنا أتمنى ذلك و شكراً للجميع و بالأخص المهندس عادل المحترم


----------



## هادى صقر (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وفي أهلك*​


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يزيدك اكتر .....مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير ....................


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

احسنت ووفيت 
جزاكم الله خيرا و علما وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## saad_abdelkader (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## سامر الجميل (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي على هذا الجهد المبارك


----------



## naturelle (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي


----------



## م/احمد الطويل (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ربنا يحفظك وييسرلمك امرك


----------



## حسني ابو حجاج (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*هنسة التنبريد*

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع نفع الله بكم


----------



## حسني ابو حجاج (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## حسني ابو حجاج (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*هنسة التنبريد*

تسلم على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## حسني ابو حجاج (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله بكم واكثر من امثالكم


----------



## الطواب (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور


----------



## الطواب (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هشام العمدة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## بو عمار (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر مجهود رائع جدا الف مليون تحية


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونف بكم الامه ونرجو المزيد ان شاء الله 

ولا تبالى اخى الكريم بامتطفلين فان الله لا يبارك .


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ومأجور ان شاء الله


----------



## saher haz (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mhmoodk (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

:20:​


----------



## عاشق الروح (6 مارس 2010)

*روابط جديدة*

اخواني وجدت بعد الروابط قد لا تعمل واستلمت العديد من الرسائل لاعادة الرفع

وها هي الروابط الجديدة اصغر حجما حتي يتسني التحميل للاتصالات الضعيفة بالانترنت


ارجو ان تعم الفائدة

Peart 1
part 2
part 3
part 4
part 5
part 6
part 7
part 8
part 9
part 10

part 11
part 12






او من هـــــــــــنا


----------



## ايجيبت (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا نزلت الاجزاء وبعد التستيب البرنامج مش عاوز يشتغل


----------



## عاشق الروح (9 مارس 2010)

ايه هي المشكلة الي عندك

ايه نص الرسالة الي بتظهرلك؟


----------



## خادم محمد (28 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## عاشق الروح (8 أبريل 2010)

*للسادة المشرفين*



عاشق الروح قال:


> اخواني وجدت بعد الروابط قد لا تعمل واستلمت العديد من الرسائل لاعادة الرفع
> 
> وها هي الروابط الجديدة اصغر حجما حتي يتسني التحميل للاتصالات الضعيفة بالانترنت
> 
> ...




قمت بكتابة طلب ان يتم نقل الروابط لاول الموضوع

ارجو من حضراتكم الاهتمام


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

*اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​

وبالتوفيق*


----------



## bakatheer (11 مايو 2010)

الشكروالتقدير لكل المسنرسين التكيف


----------



## السيد احمد (19 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعد العادلى (20 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فني تكيف وتبريد (30 مايو 2010)

بيض الله وجهك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب 
مشكور على المجهود


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (31 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## elgeneral ayman (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم 
ومجهود رائع منك


----------



## ايهاب لالا (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله لك اخى الفاضل


----------



## elgeneral ayman (1 يونيو 2010)

تســــــــــــــــــــــــــلم يا غـــــــــــالى


----------



## عاشق الروح (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## بكرى الطيب (19 يونيو 2010)

_:16::16::16:مشكور شديد ايها العاشق:20::20::20:_


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجاري التحميل


----------



## eng - mahmoud (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهوددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد اكتر من رائع


----------



## male2003 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## amr_685 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى خليل 11 (2 يناير 2011)

ايجيبت قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا نزلت الاجزاء وبعد التستيب البرنامج مش عاوز يشتغل





عاشق الروح قال:


> ايه هي المشكلة الي عندك
> 
> ايه نص الرسالة الي بتظهرلك؟



البرنامج لدي لم يعمل على نظام WinXP

لكن عندما استخدمت نظام Win 7 عمل بشكل جيد


----------



## مصطفى خليل 11 (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي عاشق الروح و أسكنك فسيح جناته 

جهد ضخم تشكر عليه


----------



## مصطفى خليل 11 (2 يناير 2011)

جاد الكريم قال:


> اللهم صلى على النبى .. اللهم صلى على النبى .. حقيقة كورس جميل ورائع وحديث ايضاً ( 2002 ) لمن يريد أن يتعلم اساسيات التبريد والتكييف من الألف الى الياء فعليه بهذان الكورسان - نرجو من المشرف تثبيت الموضوع كما ادعو كل طالب علم فى مجال التبريد والتكييف ان يعمل على تنزيلهما لأنه سوف يندم إن فاتاه . اجدد شكرى ودعائى لأخى عاشق التبريد والتكييف جازاك الله خيراً وبارك لك فى عمرك وازاح عنك همك وكربك . كما اشكر جميع الأخوة المشرفين والمساهمين على هذا القسم الذى يعد بحق الأقوى والأنفع من بين المواقع فى هذا المجال .



أين أجد الكورس الآخر أخي جاد الكريم 

بحثت في الموضوع فلم أجد إلا كورس واحد فقط للتكييف و التبريد


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (3 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر على جهودكم القيمة ......................لم أقوم بتنزيل أي ملف للآن ولكن يبدو لي أن العمل قدير ويستحق الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (3 يناير 2011)

تحياتي اخ عاشق

جهد مبارك ان شاء الله تستحق الثناء عليه
وأسال الله ان يفرج كربك ويزيل همك ويبارك في عمرك

اخي الكريم حاولت تنزيل الملفات لكن لم استطع ممكن المشكله تكون اني في السعودية او اي سبب اخر

عندي حل سأخبرك برسالة خاصة

تحياتي لك وللجميع


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع ما أبسط برنامج لرسم مخططات التكييف اذا كانت الأحمال معروفة أي مسار الدكت فقط رسم على برنامج آخر غير برنامج الأوتوكاد


----------



## شبل صغير (10 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايديك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## A HASSAN (10 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمار حلالي (21 يوليو 2011)

ممكن حد يحمل باقي الاجزاء من 4 الي الاخير في الميديا فير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## tarek495 (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alsaher88 (22 يوليو 2011)

عاشق الروح قال:


> أخواني
> هذا هو الرابط للجزء الثالث والأخير
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=v1u6j6mu
> ...


يارك الله فيك اخي عاشق وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
لكن اتمنى منك او اي احد من الاعضاء الذين قاموا بتحميل الكورس 1gb بوضع الرابط لانه لايوجد في المرفقات
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر​


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (1 أغسطس 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mohamed abrahim (2 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود راااااااااااائع جزاك الله كل خير جارى التحميل


----------



## msaad118 (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## compuprint_amr (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا اخى الكريم


----------



## compuprint_amr (8 ديسمبر 2011)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول 

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng loda (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وذاد الله علمك


----------



## مهندس بديع (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله سعيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## احمد رجب هاشم (19 يناير 2012)

الله يجعله فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## محمد_86 (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## مجدى مكرم (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الف الف الف شكر ياباش مهندس على هذا المجهود الرائع لنشر العلم.


----------



## ali.sakr (21 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mo007ha (5 مارس 2013)

ممكن اعادة رفع الكورس


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (17 مايو 2013)

بصراحه مجهود فوق الرائع


----------



## hikal007 (18 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## falcon free74 (28 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ الكريم أشكرك على جهودك ولكن الروابط لم تعمل جزاك الله خير


----------



## falcon free74 (28 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
باش مهندس أشكرك كثير بعد محاولات تم التحميل 
جزاك الله خير على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ناصر البرعي (30 مايو 2014)

عاشق الروح قال:


> اخواني لم اسمع اي تعليقات علي ما قدمت بالأمس
> 
> ولكن اليوم اقدم لكم
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## malek.saeed (15 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي بارك الله فيك​


----------

